# Post your Links for PC PVR here



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would like to have this thread be for posting links people have to the different PC PVR's there are out there as I know there are several out there. This way we can see what our options are for using the PC as a PVR. It would also be nice to have some comparisons of these so we can see the advantages and disadvantages of each one and also compare them to DirecTivo and Dish PVR's.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I use SnapStream http://www.snapstream.com

Its a GREAT PVR software and features name based timer and the ability to program and watch your PVRed shows over the internet!

Anyone else use this?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

First card used - Creative Labs Digital VCR. Pro's - Very easy to use - alomst VCR like. This card does on-the-fly MPEG2-type compression and writes to the disk, then does a software decode on your PC screen after reading the disk. Does include an export utility, but it is almost impossible to get good results when you are trying to edit / manipulate these files. Very smooth in operation (on a PC with a 400MHz+ processor and decent video card). Very smooth in background recording. Disadvantages - needs file export utility, and still can't work with them. The exported files CAN be played with an MPEG2 player - PowerDVD does quite well with them. Also pre-allocates diskspace.

Link - http://www.americas.creative.com/products/product.asp?product=222&category=5&maincategory=5

2nd card in use - Hauppage WinPVR250. This card is also a TVTuner / Realtime MPEG2 encoder / software decoder. While the Creative card is smooth in operation, and difficult to work with the recordings, the Hauppage is almost the opposite - sometimes a bit finicky in operation, but you can easily work with the files for other uses - it has the capability to record from an almost ready to burn VCD compatable file ( MPEG1, 352x240, 1.1 MBps ) , to SVCD (MPEG2, 480x480 2.2 MBps ), to DVD quality (MPEG2 720x480, 3-5 MBps) , to constant 12MBps. Files created are easily manipulated / converted to something else.
Link - 
http://www.hauppauge.com/html/wintvpvr250_datasheet.htm


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Also can you edit out the commercials on any of these PC PVR's? If you buy some hardware at an electronic's store that also comes with the software for real cheap like $49 or something then can you use that hardware with other software that you may find on the internet as well if you would prefer it over what came with the hardware? Also can you get free software or free trials of some of that software on the internet just as you find free files and free trials at downloads.com (c-net downloads)?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I use SageTV with a Hauppauge PVR-350 and with a PVR-250. It's the only PC based PVR software out there to both offer intelligent recording tivo functionality (season passes, and the whole nine yards) as well as multiple tuner support. There are SageTV users running 6 tuners in a single computer using SageTV. Video is all hardware encoded, so it takes minimal PC power, and the video can be encoded and decoded with just about whatever video filter you want, just like Zoomplayer.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I use SageTV with a Hauppauge PVR-350 and with a PVR-250. It's the only PC based PVR software out there to both offer intelligent recording tivo functionality (season passes, and the whole nine yards) as well as multiple tuner support. There are SageTV users running 6 tuners in a single computer using SageTV. Video is all hardware encoded, so it takes minimal PC power, and the video can be encoded and decoded with just about whatever video filter you want, just like Zoomplayer.
> 
> I highly recommend it.


Sounds great - now how do you change the channel on the satellite IRD from your PC ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> Also can you edit out the commercials on any of these PC PVR's? If you buy some hardware at an electronic's store that also comes with the software for real cheap like $49 or something then can you use that hardware with other software that you may find on the internet as well if you would prefer it over what came with the hardware? Also can you get free software or free trials of some of that software on the internet just as you find free files and free trials at downloads.com (c-net downloads)?


The Hauppage cards come with a minimally functional MPEG editor (cuts only), that works pretty well..


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

I use MyHD For Local OTA Digital broadcast including HD. The software that comes with the card integrates with the desktop download of titan tv. It works pretty much like a guide based PVR ... no frills, but great HD recordings!

I also use an ATI radeon 7500 for watching my 721 content. It makes the picture a bit softer than watching via straight svhs but gives you a great convergence impact.

I do not currently use any other software for the PVR side of things. I do hope to learn more about what can be done through this thread.

tia 
Keith


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Not yet for HD, but what about all the new DVD recorders out and coming out very soon with hard drives and tuners. I don't think you get quite the same functions as a true PVR (DVR), but might those work too?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The reason I started this thread is that I know that different people will have different needs when it comes to using the PC based PVR's. Some may need it to use on just one satellite receiver, others may need it for OTA broadcasts, while others may need it for multiple tuners, and I am sure there is less knowledge on this than the satellite PVR's. There are some good benefits that can come out of PC based PVR's in that people can have some kind of control of what features they want, no monthly fee, record to DVD/video CD, upgrade software and hard drives, portability when used with labtops, etc.

Seeing how me and many others has a lack of knowledge when it comes to some of these things its good to get an understand of this and the benefits. Its good to know that there is another choice. The solution is not always switching providers but there is another choice, by doing this.

What I am wanting to do is have it to where it will record off of multiple receivers or whichever one I choose and view the previously recorded video on the tv from the computer's hard drive. I figure this would also allow me to view anything that comes up on the computer screen on the tv as well. Also what I would like to do is make this portable (with a labtop) where if you want to take it somewhere like camping or on a road trip then you will not have to worry about the sensative hard drive. You could even view your prerecorded shows while you are on the road with you on the laptop all in one machine. Another nice thing is to record those shows to DVD's or even DVD-RW if you want to keep writing over it over and over for temporary use. That would save a lot of space on the hard drive.

A link to a Sony VAIO laptop computer in which I think is as close to the perfect solution so far is here:

http://www.beststuff.com/article.php3?story_id=5263

It is pretty expensive though and I figure someone could buy the software and hardware needed themselves to make solution to this for a lot cheaper.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I agree, I have a MDP-100 and it works great for HDTV....



UpOnTheMountain said:


> I use MyHD For Local OTA Digital broadcast including HD. The software that comes with the card integrates with the desktop download of titan tv. It works pretty much like a guide based PVR ... no frills, but great HD recordings!
> 
> I also use an ATI radeon 7500 for watching my 721 content. It makes the picture a bit softer than watching via straight svhs but gives you a great convergence impact.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I called up Dell and asked them about their computers and pc's and about a solution for a pc pvr. They told me that none of their notebooks, not even their highest price ones, would be able to take the graphics card needed to do such a thing and only two of their desktop pc's would be able to do it. This makes me wonder if most of the computers we have now in our possession will even work with a lot of the cards on the market. I figured most would work. It also seemed to me like the lady did not know what she was talking about.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I use SnapStream http://www.snapsteam.com
> 
> Its a GREAT PVR software and features name based timer and the ability to program and watch your PVRed shows over the internet!
> 
> Anyone else use this?


Scott, the above url does not work. The correct one should be

http://www.snapstream.com

All these solutions are great but if you connect to a satellite how is it done? Directly from the satellite or througth the output of the dish receiver? How do you change channels using the pvr software on the P.C.? How will it recognize all the channels on dish? I would hate to invest on this and find out later that I have to change the channel on the receiver every time in order to record a program on the P.C. Please anyone comment on this? Thanks.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks link fixed. 

Snapstream sells a IR plug in which plugs into your com port that will automaticly change channels on your satellite receiver.

Works great with all Dish receivers I have tried it with.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott - does it also handle the different addresses on the IRD's ?

motjes2 - I have my TV card plugged via composite / analog audio to the satellite receiver - the RF tuner on the Hauppage seems to be a bit "weak" (at least the way I have it hooked up) to get a good enough picture for good recordings. Using the composite / S-video and audio in - I get GREAT recordings. The Creative card in my wife's PC is much better at the RF tuner portion.


----------



## James Hill (Jul 24, 2003)

With DirecTv receivers, when using a serial cable and changing channels on the satellite box with whatever is on the other end of the cable, does the sat box display the usual graphics for the new channel (the name of the show, etc..) or does the channel just change?

Thanks,

James Hill


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

scooper said:


> Sounds great - now how do you change the channel on the satellite IRD from your PC ?


Scooper - I use an Actisys IR-200L IR transmitter to change the channels on my Dish receiver. Right this moment, it's set up to only work with IR address 1, but could very easily be converted to use any of the available IR addresses. I just haven't taken the time to do it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So I would take it that the IR pyramids would also work with these but the UHF remotes would not unless you got some special type of emitter in which would work with that.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know of any UHF conponents that you could connect to a computer that would do it. If the receiver is in another room, you'd be stuck with the IR pyramid scheme, or relocating the computer or the receiver to the same location. I don't have that problem, as both my HTPC and my dish receviers are in the same place next to my television.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That would be the benefit of a laptop computer with pvr capabilities, it would be a portable pvr wherever you are with your satellite receiver. The only laptop computer with the pvr in it is that Sony VAIO that I have a link to above but was trying to find a cheaper labtop to add that functionality to it in which the card would fit. I have been wanting a laptop anyways so that would solve two problems in one anyways.


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Below is a link to a rather large list of open-source (i.e. Linux/Unix based) video-related projects, some of which are PVR in nature (such as Freevo):

Long list of video projects

You can also narrow this list quite a bit by putting in *PVR* as a search term in the 'Search' window on the left.


----------

